# Calcutta 300D



## TimHut (Oct 19, 2012)

So I recently bought a new Calcutta CT300D. Last night I broke it down to see how it differed from my TE Calcuttas. Overall I was pretty impressed with it. The only part I am not excited about is the plastic line guide; I would prefer it was metal like the TE. Otherwise it was easy to break down and I like many of the features. I really do like the drag knob on the outside of the handle and the clicker built into it. It seems build well and I believe it will stand the test of time. Also the handle side sideplate has two bearings in the cast control knob to support the spool. I like this as well. So since I was not able to find this anywhere else I thought I would post the sizes of the bearings that I found so if you are like me then you can upgrade them. The two bearings under the cast control knob are 3x10x4 (BNT-0194) and 5x9x3 (BNT-4194). The Pinion Bearing was 8x12x3.5 (BNT-3927). The other sideplate bearing is 3x10x4 (BNT-0194). The spool also has a bushing behind the pin as the 400TE does. I believe this could be replaced with a bearing for increased function as well. The bushing is 5x11x3.5 (not listed).

OK, now for my questions. BOCA does not have an orange seal in 5x11x3.5 that I can find. All I see is a chrome steel bearing that size. It doesn't list an ABEC rating either. What would be the best option here? If I get all orange seal bearing except the chrome steel spool bearing is it going to slow down the orange seals that I installed? What would you do?

I think I am going to open it back up soon the re measure this bushing because now I am doubting my measurements since it seems like this is an odd size. Has anyone else opened one up and noted the same thing?


----------

